# About the same story that Belinda story but for French peoples



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Une question d'attitude! Jerry est gï¿½rant dans la restauration ï¿½ Philadelphie. Il est toujours de bonne humeur et a toujours quelque chose de positif ï¿½ dire. Quand on lui demande comment il va, il rï¿½pond toujours: "Si j'allais mieux que ï¿½a, nous serions deux: mon jumeau et moi!"Quand il dï¿½mï¿½nage, plusieurs serveurs et serveuses sont prï¿½ts ï¿½ lï¿½cher leur job pour le suivre d'un restaurant ï¿½ un autre pour la seule raison qu'ils admirent son attitude. Il est un motivateur naturel. Quand un employï¿½ file un mauvais coton, Jerry est toujours lï¿½ pour lui faire voir le bon cï¿½tï¿½ des choses.Curieux, je suis allï¿½ voir Jerry un jour pour lui demander: "Je ne comprends pas. Il n'est pas possible d'ï¿½tre toujours positif comme ï¿½a, partout, tout le temps. Comment fais-tu?"Et Jerry de rï¿½pondre: "Tous les matins ï¿½ mon rï¿½veil, je me dis que, aujourd'hui, ou bien je choisis d' ï¿½tre de bonne humeur, ou bien je choisis d'ï¿½tre de mauvaise humeur. Je choisis toujours d'ï¿½tre de bonne humeur. Quand il arrive un incident dï¿½plorable, ou bien je choisis d'en ï¿½tre la victime, ou bien je choisis d'en tirer un leï¿½on. Quand quelqu'un vient se plaindre ï¿½ moi, ou bien je choisis d'entendre sa plainte, ou bien j'essaie de lui faire voir le bon cï¿½tï¿½ de la chose.""Mais ce n'est pas toujours si facile", lui dis-je. Et Jerry d'enchaï¿½ner: "La vie, c'est une question de choix. On choisit sa faï¿½on de rï¿½agir aux situations. On choisit de quelle faï¿½on les autres peuvent nous influencer ou non. On choisit d'ï¿½tre de bonne humeur ou de mauvaise humeur. On choisit de vivre sa vie de la maniï¿½re qui nous convient."Plusieurs annï¿½es plus tard, j'entends dire que Jerry a fait incidemment ce qu'on ne doit jamais faire dans la restauration: il a laissï¿½ dï¿½verrouillï¿½e la porte arriï¿½re du restaurant un bon matin et il s'est fait surprendre par trois voleurs armï¿½s.En essayant d'ouvrir le coffre fort, sa main tremblante de nervositï¿½, il n'arrivait pas ï¿½ faire la combinaison numï¿½rique. Un des intrus a paniquï¿½ et a tirï¿½. Heureusement pour Jerry, les choses n'ont pas traï¿½nï¿½ et il a vite ï¿½tï¿½ transportï¿½ ï¿½ l'hï¿½pital. Aprï¿½s dix-huit heures de chirurgie et des semaines de soins intensifs, Jerry a reï¿½u son congï¿½ de l'hï¿½pital avec des dï¿½bris de la balle qu'on n'avait pas rï¿½ussi ï¿½ lui retirer du corps.J'ai revu Jerry six mois aprï¿½s l'incident et je lui ai demandï¿½ comment il rï¿½agissait ï¿½ tout ï¿½a. "Si j'allais mieux que ï¿½a, dit-il, nous serions deux: mon jumeau et moi. Tu veux voir les cicatrices?" Je n'ai pas voulu voir la blessure mais je lui ai demandï¿½ ce qui lui avait passï¿½ par la tï¿½te au moment du vol. Et Jerry de dire: "La premiï¿½re chose qui m'est venu ï¿½ l'idï¿½e est que j'aurais dï¿½ fermer ï¿½ clï¿½ la porte arriï¿½re du restaurant. Et puis, ï¿½tendu sur le plancher aprï¿½s m'ï¿½tre fait tirï¿½ une balle, je me suis souvenu que je pouvais encore faire un choix: ou bien de vivre ou bien de mourir. Et j'ai choisi de vivre.""T'as pas eu peur?" lui dis-je. Et lui de rï¿½pondre: "Les ambulanciers ont ï¿½tï¿½ bien corrects. Ils n'ont pas cessï¿½ de me dire que tout allait bien. Mais en entrant dans le bloc opï¿½ratoire de l'hï¿½pital, j'ai vu l'expression faciale des mï¿½decins et des infirmiï¿½res et, lï¿½, j'ai eu peur. J'ai vu dans leurs yeux que j'ï¿½tais un homme mort et j'ai su que je devais agir vite.""Et alors, qu'as-tu fait?""Eh bien, mon ami, il y avait une infirmiï¿½re qui me Bombardait de questions: elle voulait savoir si j'ï¿½tais allergique ï¿½ quelque chose. J'ai dit oui, et les mï¿½decins et les infirmiï¿½res se sont arrï¿½tï¿½s pour entendre ce que j'allais leur dire. J'ai pris une profonde respiration et je leur ai dit que j'ï¿½tais allergique aux balles de fusil! Quand ils ont eu cessï¿½ de rire, je leur ai dit que j'avais fait le choix de vivre et qu'ils feraient mieux de m'opï¿½rer comme si j'ï¿½tais un homme vivant plutï¿½t qu'un homme mort!"Jerry a survï¿½cu grï¿½ce ï¿½ l'expertise des mï¿½decins mais aussi grï¿½ce ï¿½ son attitude ï¿½tonnante! J'ai appris de lui que, ï¿½ tous les jours, nous devons faire des choix: ou bien de profiter pleinement de la vie ou bien de s'y emmerder tant qu'on veut. La seule chose qui nous appartient et que personne ne peut contrï¿½ler, ni nous enlever, ce sont nos attitudes. Alors, quand on peut cultiver des attitudes positives, tout le reste est de la petite biï¿½re.Maintenant, c'est ï¿½ vous de choisir:


----------

